# Slimming World and My Fitness Pal



## Princess Lou

Right, my son is one month old today and this is when I start getting my body back.

Monday I will be joining Slimming World and I will be using MFP to keep track of what I eat, what exercise I do and how much I weigh.

I will be weighed at group on Monday evenings and this is when I will update my weight with MFP.

In the month since I have had my son I have lost 44lbs but I still have 39lbs left to lose to get to my goal weight of 145lbs and I will do it. That will put my BMI at a healthy 22 and I will work on reducing my body fat too but I am not concerned with building muscle. If it happens then it happens but my concern is getting healthy.

I had an EMSC and have a few different infections in the wound at the moment so exercise is not something I can do at the moment but I go walking with my son three to four times a week at least and once I am healed I plan on going swimming as much as I can. Hubby and I will take Little Bob once a week and when he is on a late start I will go and swim for 30-60 minutes depending on circumstances. 

If anyone wishes to join me in my quest for a healthier lifestyle, one which I will be proud for my son to have and follow, then they can find me at 'LittleBobsMummy'.

This is my pledge to myself, my husband and my son. I will ensure we have a healthy lifestyle, that we do what we can to life a long and fullfilling life and that we ensure our son grows up knowing what healthy food is, that it isn't bland and that exercise is good for him. I promise I will do this to the best of my ability and promise that he will not have the health problems related to obesity that his family has if I can help it. I love my family and will do what I can to make sure we are a family for as long as possible.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Good luck, and congrats on how far you've come already! Your baby is adorable. :)


----------



## Princess Lou

Thanks and thanks.

I had my first meeting on Monday and came away feeling positive.

My goal for December is to go from snacking on crap and eating maybe once a day to eating three times a day and to only snack on 'good' food. January is when I will focus on weight loss.


----------

